# Операция на позвоночнике при опухоли спинного мозга



## Xeniya2008 (2 Дек 2008)

Здравствуйте!
9 лет назад мне поставили диагноз интродуральная, интромедулярная опухоль продолговатого и спинного мозга. Тогда я еще ходила, была здоровым с виду ребенком. Началось все с нарушения в мочеиспускательной системе, стал искривляться позвоночник, затем ослабела одна нога в колене. Сейчас у меня 4 степень искривления позвоночника и онемение с поясницы. Слегка чувствую тепло и холод и немного шевелю ногами. Передвигаюсь на инвалидной коляске. Чувствую себя хорошо. Хороший аппетит, болей нет. Так как опухоль не лечат, возможна ли операция по выпрямлению позвоночника? Он сильно искривлен и мешает работе внутренних органов
Мне полных 19 лет. Пол женский. Рост 168 вес 58


----------



## Xeniya2008 (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Операция на позвоночнике при опухоли спинного мозга.*

Мой вопрос посчитали не достойным обсуждения?


----------



## Доктор Капышев (10 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Операция на позвоночнике при опухоли спинного мозга.*

а что озночает фраза опухоль не лечат???


----------



## Xeniya2008 (11 Дек 2008)

*Ответ:  Операция на позвоночнике при опухоли спинного мозга.*

Опухоль определили от начала до конца спинного мозга. И говорят, что лечить невозможно


----------

